# Pork Bones



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

When I get all experienced at this i'll probably laugh at my numerous questions. (Considering i thought tripe was a fish today)

I'm about to start on herring/sardines/ yadda yadda fish or pork.

Now, with pork, the bones are bigger and what not - so i do not expect cashew to finish these off like chicken backs. Do I just throw the bone out after a bit? Also, since bone is the fiber, do i feed an easy digestible bone next meal or will the stuff he gets from the pork/fish be enough to hold it all together.

Once he gets used to raw, im assuming that he will be able to tolerate less bone but assuming makes and ass outta me. So please correct me if im wrong


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

No joke, I used to think tripe was fish too! lol 

I feed pork ribs once in a while, they take Ruby a lot longer to get through, and I usually take the last small piece away from her because I dont want her to choke on it. She chews it down to a small sharp looking bone, so Im not comfortable letting her finish it. When I switched to pork, I just fed a bone-in chicken meal the meal before, and she was fine. Pork was an easy transition for her, it was beef that was difficult.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the only pork i feed are pork ribs, so it's all edible bone for my guys.


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Has anyone fed Pork Necks?


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

I will be - i picked up 2 huge and meaty necks for a buck a pound. It probably wont be a regular thing but the price was right.


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

OK, good to know.... the ones we can get we were told there is some meat on them... so I am not expecting a very meaty neck but we will see. Thought I would order a few too see. We may have to add some extra meat to the meal. We can get it for .49lb so I didn't want to pass this up. 



chewice said:


> I will be - i picked up 2 huge and meaty necks for a buck a pound. It probably wont be a regular thing but the price was right.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i get whole lamb necks....dogs can't 'eat' the bone, but it's a riot to watch them wrestle every piece of meat from the nooks and crannies....if i could, i'd buy them all the time, but i get them once a year.

i would think whole pork necks are similar....great for teeth cleaning and if they still have meat on them as my lamb necks do....great for a meal plus fun.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

If you can, ask for "pork riblets". Those are great!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Pork necks vary and some can be really, really bony. Machine cut necks tend to have very sharp bone edges and I wouldnt feel comfortable feeding those.
If you can get pork necks super cheap, then go ahead and get 'em. If not, then I would spend my money on something else that's more substantial.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

My 17 lb. Beagles love pork spare rib bones. They eat the whole bone with no problem. I feed 2 - 3 boneless meals before and after the spare rib bones or one of mine gets very dry, powdery poop. This does not happen with chicken or other bones.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a dumb question too.. 

Are pork ribs the same as pork riblets?? I have a package of riblets in my freezer and Im wondering if they are fully edible for a small breed dog? I've had them for a while and I think I'm gonna defrost them and feed next. I don't eat pork that often so I don't know much about it :S


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Hadley said:


> I have a dumb question too..
> 
> Are pork ribs the same as pork riblets?? I have a package of riblets in my freezer and Im wondering if they are fully edible for a small breed dog? I've had them for a while and I think I'm gonna defrost them and feed next. I don't eat pork that often so I don't know much about it :S


There is no dumb question! 

Yes, pork riblets are just pork ribs cut diferntly. They have more meat/smaller bones than giving one spare rib. 

I feed my dogs pork necks (they are boxers) and they never have a problem getting through the bone. They love their pork necks! They are cut in half (length wise) with a saw, so I don't get them often, but my supplier said he can get me whole pork necks  They will get some of those!


----------



## Cash&Thumper (Feb 16, 2012)

How about ground up piglets? I've honestly never fed my dogs raw pork before, and I ordered from a raw dog food supplier and decided to try whole ground piglets. They had whole piglets as well but.. not sure I can handle the sight of a baby piglet being devoured by my dogs quite yet so I got the ground piglets. Providing they do okay on this, I might try some pork bones at some point. Becuase they haven't eaten raw pork, I should probably just introduce the ground piglets in small quantities at first I imagine?


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Cash&Thumper said:


> How about ground up piglets? I've honestly never fed my dogs raw pork before, and I ordered from a raw dog food supplier and decided to try whole ground piglets. They had whole piglets as well but.. not sure I can handle the sight of a baby piglet being devoured by my dogs quite yet so I got the ground piglets. Providing they do okay on this, I might try some pork bones at some point. Becuase they haven't eaten raw pork, I should probably just introduce the ground piglets in small quantities at first I imagine?


What's included in the grind? Bones? Organs?
I dislike mixed grinds just because you dont really know exactly what is in it. 
Introduce it very, veryy slowly - especially if organs are included in the mix.

When I feed pork I usually buy something like a pork shoulder or pork heart. Those are boneless cuts, which I dont mind because I dont feel the need to feed bone-in pork. The pork shoulder actually usually has a large bone in it, but I dont bother feeding it to my dog tbh. Its too much bone in one sitting. My main bone source comes from chicken bones.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think, when you're more into it....or maybe sooner, those whole piglets will be a feast for your dogs.

remember the feasts from way back in the day? when the apple in the pig's mouth was decor?


----------



## Cash&Thumper (Feb 16, 2012)

liquid said:


> What's included in the grind? Bones? Organs?
> I dislike mixed grinds just because you dont really know exactly what is in it.
> Introduce it very, veryy slowly - especially if organs are included in the mix.
> 
> When I feed pork I usually buy something like a pork shoulder or pork heart. Those are boneless cuts, which I dont mind because I dont feel the need to feed bone-in pork. The pork shoulder actually usually has a large bone in it, but I dont bother feeding it to my dog tbh. Its too much bone in one sitting. My main bone source comes from chicken bones.


It says "whole ground piglets". So my assumption is an entire piglet..bones, organs and all. They also had "whole ground piglets - with beef organs, or whole ground piglets with fruit n veggie", etc but I just went for the pure whole ground piglets on their own. I'm a newbie at feeding raw pork, I hear horror stories about it, but I figured.. maybe piglets, ground up, would be okay for a slow intro to pork, becuase its easy to thaw/freeze and mix small quantities at a time. I also ordered ground fish, which again said "whole ground fish" so I'm assuming organs, bones and all. But I also feed whole partially frozen sardines occasionally but its a messy and my dogs like to roll on the fish - so decided to try ground.

My dogs eat ground carcasses, bones, organs and all on a regular basis, I supplement the diet and change things up every couple days with a prey model raw meal. So they are very much used to eating bones, organs from beef, lamb, duck, rabbit, bison, elk. Theyve eaten turkey necks and cornish hens, but no organs.. and also have never eaten raw pork what so ever. Will definitely introduce it slowly.


----------



## Cash&Thumper (Feb 16, 2012)

magicre said:


> i think, when you're more into it....or maybe sooner, those whole piglets will be a feast for your dogs.
> 
> remember the feasts from way back in the day? when the apple in the pig's mouth was decor?


lol yeah I was just a bit hesitant about whole piglets. I did, however order whole rabbits, a few chickens, some duck necks, boneless beef and beef bones for just rec chewing. Planning to hit up a butcher shop in the city one of these weekends it looks as though they kinda put together doggy packages with an assortment of raw scrap goodies.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Hadley said:


> I have a dumb question too..
> 
> Are pork ribs the same as pork riblets?? I have a package of riblets in my freezer and Im wondering if they are fully edible for a small breed dog? I've had them for a while and I think I'm gonna defrost them and feed next. I don't eat pork that often so I don't know much about it :S


Riblets are more meat than bone, vs ribs that are the whole rib bone. I have given them without any problems, other than one I have with a sensitive stomach. She had three riblets last night and she had some really soft, almost runny poop after. So I will just give a bone in meal tonight like chicken quarters.


----------

